# deadbeat contractors



## H-DGMC (Mar 14, 2007)

Has any one been burned by PROSCAPESLMD (Chris Proe) ?


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

why, where you what did he do?


----------



## H-DGMC (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris Proe (lawn brothers landscaping/proscapes lawn maintenance & design) has hired approx.8 subs to plow 143 Speedway Gas Stations &Apartment Complexes in the Central IND.& Southern IND. area & HAS NOT PAID THESE SUBS A DIME (OWES APPROX 30 to 40 THOUSAND DOLLARS TO THESE SUBS) I'm warning all plow sub contractors in IN & MI. BE AWARE OF CHRIS PROE also uses the nane CHRIS TORRES!


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't send you a PM.

I had to drop off a bill at his house to get my money.
The check was good.
Send me a e-mail if you want.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

wow that really sucks sounds like you got screwed over. i dont know how some people can live with themselves


----------



## satman35 (Jun 14, 2007)

(Chris Proe) yeah he just got me for $1,282.00 for lawn care i did for him.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah hes a loser. i honestly only know of 2 people who got paid from him. myself and mike aka horsepower lawns. well there was another guy who got something finally. but 30-40k is a drop in the bucket to what he really owes. try over 300k total for this past winter. there are many lawyers working there magic on him as we speak. there is also a chance that the local tv station is going to do a report on him.

or you can try my approach. beat on his door at 10-11pm at night and dont leave till you get your answers.

email me for more info.
payton669 at insightbb com


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Post up his address!!!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

we do not need to post an address on here - Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I would be pissed if I was one of his subs. When I get subed my contractor always payes me in cash at the end of the month. You can't screw people over like that. Just because you have bills doesn't mean we don't either.

Ryan


----------



## shelby6923 (Jan 30, 2007)

*confused*



Michael J. Donovan;392689 said:


> we do not need to post an address on here - Thanks


I am curious,Mike, why you let this post contiinue as far as you have but yet when I posted a simple question about Distinctive Landscaping, which in fact was for the exact reason as this post was listed, you removed it! I still have not gotten paid nor has the other 2 subs that I plowed with. So now I have 3 I can look out for, only because it was posted here. If it wasn't allowed no-one would know and these crooks would be screwing more and more subs over.

I looked to this site for information, all information. Any who pulls this kind of stunt, deserves to be exposed and deserves not to be in business, and I hope that you will continue to allow posts such as this reside on your site. We can make up our own minds when we see this stuff.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

shelby6923;392865 said:


> I am curious,Mike, why you let this post contiinue as far as you have but yet when I posted a simple question about Distinctive Landscaping, which in fact was for the exact reason as this post was listed, you removed it! I still have not gotten paid nor has the other 2 subs that I plowed with. So now I have 3 I can look out for, only because it was posted here. If it wasn't allowed no-one would know and these crooks would be screwing more and more subs over.
> 
> I looked to this site for information, all information. Any who pulls this kind of stunt, deserves to be exposed and deserves not to be in business, and I hope that you will continue to allow posts such as this reside on your site. We can make up our own minds when we see this stuff.


Mike is right. Why would you put his address on Plowsite. Let us know who to stay away from, and what they did.There is no need for address, whats that going to do?


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Quality SR;392867 said:


> Mike is right. Why would you put his address on Plowsite. Let us know who to stay away from, and what they did.There is no need for address, whats that going to do?





horsepowerlawns;386511 said:


> I had to drop off a bill at his house to get my money.
> The check was good.


It got me paid. I don't think I would have been paid if I didn't drop off a bill at his house.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

shelby6923;392865 said:


> I am curious,Mike, why you let this post contiinue as far as you have but yet when I posted a simple question about Distinctive Landscaping, which in fact was for the exact reason as this post was listed, you removed it! I still have not gotten paid nor has the other 2 subs that I plowed with. So now I have 3 I can look out for, only because it was posted here. If it wasn't allowed no-one would know and these crooks would be screwing more and more subs over.
> 
> I looked to this site for information, all information. Any who pulls this kind of stunt, deserves to be exposed and deserves not to be in business, and I hope that you will continue to allow posts such as this reside on your site. We can make up our own minds when we see this stuff.


I am not sure I follow you...I said we do not need to have an address posted for the person in question...you can vent and discuss who to stay away from but we do not need to have personal addresses posted on the site


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

while i agree i wont post personal info on the web for all to see. i do think a new fourm would help this site grow. deadbeat contractors bad subs. etc. which would need to be moderated. but it would help people stay away from people like chris proe/torres what ever his actual name. i think it would help this site grow and expand greatly. while there is a forum looking for work. theres a need for a fourm of who to stay away from. 

as far as chris proe hes a pos. full of empty promises and the only person i know that i know is stupid enough to try and screw people out or money. 

i have first hand knowledge of over 275000 dollars that is owed out. and there are claims of much more. which i dont have a doubt in my mind that there telling the truth.

but thats what i know of first hand. as im in contact with a few individuals here in indy on a reg. basis.

payton


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Payton - I understand what you are saying and I am even in agreement with you that some sort of service/site having this kind of information would be useful....however, it cannot be here at plowsite.com for one simple reason, summarized like this....

"He said, she said...."

Situations like this can get ugly quick and become legal issues which we cannot and will not deal with. Libel, slander, defamation of character, etc.... are serious things, especially when it involves someone's business and their livelihood....

All it takes is one situation where someone does not like another and they add them to this list or discuss them negatively, etc....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sean Adams;392884 said:


> Payton - I understand what you are saying and I am even in agreement with you that some sort of service/site having this kind of information would be useful....however, it cannot be here at plowsite.com for one simple reason, summarized like this....
> 
> "He said, she said...."
> 
> ...


My $00.02 lol.

The defense to slander is the TRUTH.

Some might not like it but the truth is the truth.

How can a forum be held liable for what is posted by it's members?

WE have gone after other people, IE (BIG NATE, malcome (sp) ) and others this way before.
All anyone needs is there name, you can then go look up there info(address, phone# your self.

I believe that outing bad contractors or subs is beneficial to ALL in our industry.

PS. A lot of posts are he said, she said already. IT's an anonymous forum........

JMO........


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Sean Adams;392884 said:


> Payton - I understand what you are saying and I am even in agreement with you that some sort of service/site having this kind of information would be useful....however, it cannot be here at plowsite.com for one simple reason, summarized like this....
> 
> "He said, she said...."
> 
> ...


how can a website be held liable for slander? defarmation of character? in all honestly im lost on this one..?? when theres actual facts agaisnt a contractor or someone such as chris proe/lawn brothers. theres no slander no degarmation of character.. hell if thats the case next time some one calls me stupid or makes a comment about me that i dont agree with does that mean i can sue the website and the individual?

payton


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sean and Mike,

I'd like to know why some get treated differently than others also. This site is used for networking between contractors and when someone has a problem, they should let others know. While I believe probably 50% of peoples complaints are brought on themselves (do you have insurance, oh yea sure do, but can't provide proof sorta thing), there are some folks that are flat out scammers.............

I have no idea about this Chris Poe, but I do know Brain from Distinctive Landscaping is a lying no paying lowballin thief. 

Sean, do you remember the PM I sent you back in april? I tried to ask you in private, but you never answered, so here's the PM again:

"Did you by chance delete a topic in the employment or networking section where someone was asking if anyone has worked for Distinctive Landscaping in the Holland, Grand Haven areas? I replied to it something to the fact of lacking payment. The person that started the tread did not delete it. 

Another thread started back in November by Brian (Distinctive Landscape or Lawnboy on here) looking for subs that I replied to was also deleted sometime ago. 

Are you associated with Brian??"

You want to talk to the people Brian owes? The list is long. Almost as long as the accounts he's wrecked - no wonder why he doesn't pay people, he under bids by so much......


Brian sue me, and I'll take what little you have left. Prottengeier Construction - I don't run and hide from any one.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I know some posts Chris made about me were deleted, along with the post I made about him. He tryed to say I made the people I plowed for mad, but they were mad when I got there. He also sent a 6ft plow to do a very large parking lot. He posted about the lot before he called me and someone asked if they could use 2-3 trucks to do it.

I would hate to work for someone that is not paying, then find out post were deleted about them.

If not for Payton I would not have been paid. He told me about Chris when were out plowing one day. Payton has also paid me ontime if not early.

A forum for good and bad would help out alot.


I don't know who BIG NATE, malcome is, but it sounds like I don't want to work for them.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

horsepowerlawns;392918 said:


> I
> 
> I don't know who BIG NATE, malcome is, but it sounds like I don't want to work for them.


you know who your working for.. so you dont have to worry bout working for a dead beat..lol your owned..jk ive gotta admit your 6'ft blade and my 8'2" last winter made it a few tight lots look simple.

hell if i had the smarts id make a bad contractor dead beat payer/ etc list and host it but im just a dumb arse construction worker.

payton


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Both of you guys have points. I think there should be a forum where you talk about the dead beats to let everyone know to stay away from them. But a remark that someone made about posting an address could get ugly. Thats why i think Sean doesn't want that forum. Which makes sense. Some of these discussions have been posted in the business forums anyway.


----------

